# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Feliz Navidad

## Jonasino

Hola a todos. Feliz Navidad y proximo 2018 húmedo

----------

JMTrigos (25-dic-2017)

----------


## sergi1907

Felices fiestas a todos los foreros.

Espero que el 2018 nos traiga las tan deseadas lluvias

----------

JMTrigos (25-dic-2017)

----------


## Los terrines

Felicidades a todos.

----------

JMTrigos (25-dic-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo mismo digo, felices fiestas para todos los miembros.

----------


## perdiguera

Feliz Navidad y que llueva mucho!

----------


## Priscila

Feliz Navidad y Año Nuevo !  :Smile:

----------

JMTrigos (Ayer),Jonasino (02-ene-2023)

----------

